# Erster 1440p 240Hz Monitor angekündigt



## RawMangoJuli (8. Januar 2019)

*Erster 1440p 240Hz Monitor angekündigt*

Der Legion Y27gq von Lenovo kommt im April 2019 für 999$.

Daten:

27"
1440p
240Hz
0,5ms
TN-Panel
90% of DCI-P3 (10 Bit?)
G-Sync

Blickwinkel scheinen auch ganz gut zu sein (3. Link) 

Edit: ... obwohl, so groß is der Winkel beim filmen eig garnicht

CES 2019: New Lenovo "Legion" Displays: Y44w & Y27gq | PC Perspective

YouTube - Lenovo Legion Y27gq Monitor Product Tour

YouTube - CES 2019: Lenovo's Gaming Monitors for 2019


----------



## oldsql.Triso (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Erster 1440p 240Hz Monitor angekÃ¼ndigt*

Das Ding mit FreeSync womit der Preis sänke, dann wäre das schon top. Aber 1000€ für 27 Zoll TN-Panel ist schon grenzwertig, zu mal das Ding auch kein HDR kann. Am besten gefällt mir der 44 Zoll . Wie kann man damit zocken? Da muss man ja 4m entfernt sitzen. What ever, aber da gibt es durchaus bessere. 240Hz... da muss man aber schon aktuelle Shooter auf minimum Grafik runterkloppen um wirklich einen Nutzen zu haben.


----------



## michelthemaster (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Erster 1440p 240Hz Monitor angekÃ¼ndigt*

Haha, TN Panel... Für den Preis 

Nein, danke!

Aber einen bezahlbaren 4k 90 - 120 Hz Monitor mit Freesync würde ich gerne nehmen.

LG

Micha


----------



## DJ_Michii (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Erster 1440p 240Hz Monitor angekÃ¼ndigt*

27" 1440p 240hz mit GSync und HDR und das bitte von ASUS und ich kauf sofort. Achja und lieber nen TN .. IPS mag ich dank der ganzen Lichthöfe etc nicht, kein bock auf Lotterie 

UHD 27" mit echten 144hz und nicht OC mit HDR und GSync wäre auch was feines, aber da müssen ja erstmal neue Kabel kommen ^^


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Erster 1440p 240Hz Monitor angekÃ¼ndigt*

War klar, dass hier Kommentare zum TN-Panel kommen... 
Leute, moderne, *gute* TN-Panels können ziemlich gut sein. Nein, ihr seid keine professionellen Fotografen. Mit IPS bekommt man die Schaltzeit und die Frequenz zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt mit Sicherheit nicht hin. Außerdem ist es ein zur Zeit absolut einzigartiges Produkt, da darf der Preis auch mal höher sein.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Erster 1440p 240Hz Monitor angekÃ¼ndigt*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> War klar, dass hier Kommentare zum TN-Panel kommen...
> Leute, moderne, *gute* TN-Panels können ziemlich gut sein. Nein, ihr seid keine professionellen Fotografen. Mit IPS bekommt man die Schaltzeit und die Frequenz zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt mit Sicherheit nicht hin. Außerdem ist es ein zur Zeit absolut einzigartiges Produkt, da darf der Preis auch mal höher sein.
> gRU?; cAPS



Da ich 1440p IPS Panels eher schlecht finde, ist es mir relativ egal wie gut TN Panels heutzutage sind. Komischerweise bekommen die TV Hersteller es hin, selbst in günstigen Fersehern sehr gute Panels zu verbauen aber die Monitorhersteller schaffen das ja anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Abductee (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Erster 1440p 240Hz Monitor angekÃ¼ndigt*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Da ich 1440p IPS Panels eher schlecht finde, ist es mir relativ egal wie gut TN Panels heutzutage sind. Komischerweise bekommen die TV Hersteller es hin, selbst in günstigen Fersehern sehr gute Panels zu verbauen aber die Monitorhersteller schaffen das ja anscheinend nicht.



Welche TV`s sollten das sein? Die Latenzen sind mit einem Monitor meistens nicht vergleichbar.
Die raufgerechneten Hz bei den TV`s sind meistens auch nur Augenwischerei.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Erster 1440p 240Hz Monitor angekÃ¼ndigt*



Abductee schrieb:


> Welche TV`s sollten das sein? Die Latenzen sind mit einem Monitor meistens nicht vergleichbar.
> Die raufgerechneten Hz bei den TV`s sind meistens auch nur Augenwischerei.



Es ging mir eher um die Bildqualität. Nach dem Motto: Was bringen mir super Reaktionszeiten, wenn das Panel ein Milchglas ist.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Erster 1440p 240Hz Monitor angekÃ¼ndigt*

Die TN-Heuler sind mittlerweile echt zum Kotzen...
Kapieren die nicht dass es entweder User, denen der Preis wichtiger ist, oder Anwendungsfälle gibt, wo TN eine ebenbürtige bis bessere Alternative darstellt?

Gerade diese Monitore mit extrem hohen Bildwiederholfrequenzen profitieren durch ein TN-Panel ungemein, eben durch die hohen Schaltgeschwindigkeiten.
Wäre ja ziemlich witzlos, würde der Monitor mit 240Hz laufen, aber die Pixel schalten zu langsam. 

@Topic: WQHD bei 240Hz und das mit G-Sync für "nur" 999$ zum Start - erstaunlich geringer Einstandspreis für den ersten Monitor mit diesen Spezifikationen. 
Dürfte dementsprechend ziemlich schnell im Preis sinken.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Erster 1440p 240Hz Monitor angekÃ¼ndigt*

Ist halt Ansichtssache und von den persönlichen Anforderungen abhängig.

Ich arbeite aber auch am liebsten auf meinem 16:10 IPS-Display.


----------



## -Gast- (7. April 2019)

*AW: Erster 1440p 240Hz Monitor angekündigt*

Würde ich sofort kaufen.
Bzw. eher noch als 24er.


----------



## myhgawd (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Erster 1440p 240Hz Monitor angekündigt*

Here we go... Kam heute an 

Entgegen meine Erwartung und der Produktbeschreibung auf der Lenovo Seite; Der Monitor besitzt HDR. (hier gab es ja verschiedene Aussagen)
Erster Eindruck ist toll. Die AntiGlare Folie ist etwas aggressiver als bei meinem alten Dell S2716DG(defekt), jedoch fällt sie bei weitem nicht so schlimm aus wie z.B. bei der ASUS ROG Serie.

Der Monitor ist aktuell durch den Summerdeal direkt auf der Lenovo Seite für 799€ (statt 999€) zu haben. (deutscher oder niederländischer Store)


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: Erster 1440p 240Hz Monitor angekündigt*

Da müsste doch dann das Gsync v2 Modul, ergo auch ein Lüfter drin sein.


----------



## myhgawd (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: Erster 1440p 240Hz Monitor angekündigt*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Da müsste doch dann das Gsync v2 Modul, ergo auch ein Lüfter drin sein.



Genau. Den Lüfter kann man in einer ruhigen Umgebung auch gut wahrnehmen. Als ich gestern den PC verlassen und ausgeschaltet habe, hat der Lüfter noch gute 15 Minuten rumgepustet.

Was mir persönlich gar nicht gefällt; der Harman Kardon Lautsprecher scheint bei uns in der EU nicht dazu zu gehören. Ein Ticket beim Lenovo Support steht noch aus.


----------

